# Ouseburn Culvert/Air Raid shelter - June 2013



## D4RK-INS1GHT (Jul 21, 2013)

​The culvert was constructed between 1907-1911 carrying the Ouseburn underneath the suburb of Heaton. It runs for a total length of 2150 ft and built at a cost of £23,000. From 1911 the valley in which the Ouseburn runs through was filled gradually over 40 years of industrial and household waste with a plan to provide a level ground for housing, however, shortly after this new government regulations were introduced so houses were not to be built on landfill. In 1939 part of the culvert was converted into an air raid shelter housing upto 3000 people during the war. This was done by actually splitting the culvert in two, a concrete platform now sits above the water. 

My Visit
This isn't the first visit for me and probably wont be the last. I've never been happy with the images that i got from in here but that changed after this visit. Im yet to walk the entire length of the actually culvert what your seeing here is the converted air raid shelter section. I think its about time i got myself some waders and headed underneath the platform. 

On with some images







Ouseburn by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




Ouseburn by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




Ouseburn by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




Ouseburn by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




Ouseburn by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




Ouseburn by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




Ouseburn by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




Ouseburn by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




Ouseburn by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr


On a more recent visit we decent to have some fun . . . 




underground by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




underground by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




underground by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr




underground by D4RK-INS1GHT, on Flickr

Cheers Guys!​


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 21, 2013)

I love it under there it's a brilliant bit of engineering 

cracking pics the wire wool looks really effective


----------



## krela (Jul 21, 2013)

Really like this, nice one.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2013)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jul 21, 2013)

Great report and pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks amazing that!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 21, 2013)

Holy crap! Awesome photography!


----------

